# Charles Daly parts



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone know a site I might be able to find some Charles Daly parts?? I tried the company site but they don't have the parts I need and they won't answer their phone or won't email me back.

Thanks for any input! :beer:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I purchased some parts for my S&W 1000. a couple of years ago from Numrich Gun Parts http://www.gunpartscorp.com/ This was the only place I could find parts. 
I even got the customer service guy on the phone to get the part and measure it so I could make sure that it was the right part. 
Very happy with service.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Is this "new" Charles Daly or an old one?


----------

